# Tire pressure gauge damage



## plaxico (Sep 22, 2013)

:Gents,
How do I check (and add) air pressure in tractor rear tires having calcium chloride in them without damaging gauge. I turn valve up top so the small amount of air in tire is at the top but when pressure gage is applied it still gets wet so Calcium Chloride corrodes gage. thanks for any tips


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You've got too much calcium chloride / water in the tire. It should come just to the top of the rim in the center portion but not so high that it covers the very top portion of the rim at the tire bead. So you should be able to push on the stem with your finger while the stem is at the top, and be able to release air, without juice coming out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You've got too much calcium chloride / water in the tire. It should come just to the top of the rim but not entirely cover it. So you should be able to push on the stem with your finger while the stem is at the top, and be able to release air, without juice coming out.


----------

